
Bad news for Bitcoin miners: It's no longer profitable to create the crypto - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/15/bad-news-for-bitcoin-miners-as-its-no-longer-profitable-to-create-the-cryptocurrency.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
For anyone wondering, like I was, the electricity cost used in the model to
make this claim was $0.06/kWh. Presumably, since the network is still running,
Bitcoin miners in locations where they are paying less electricity than that
are still profitable.

